# Những lý do bạn nên chọn mua máy chiếu Epson



## thietbidayhoc (20 Tháng ba 2020)

1. *Máy chiếu Epson *có tốt không ? So với những hãng khác như thế nào? giá bao nhiêu? chính là các câu hỏi “cửa miệng” thường gặp của khách hàng khi được phân tích mua *máy chiếu EPSON*.

Hôm nay chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu sơ lược về hãng Epson được thành lập năm 5/1942 tại Nagano Nhật Bản. Là công ty con của Seiko Group. Đặc biệt các dòng *máy chiếu Epson* hiện nay phần lớn đều được sản xuất tại Philipines.

Seiko Epson Corporation  hoặc Epson là một công ty của Nhật Bản và là một trong những nhà sản xuất lớn nhất thế giới trong các dòng sản phẩm máy in phun mực, máy in kim, máy in laser, máy quét, màn hình máy tính, *máy chiếu bóng*, *máy chiếu* dành cho kinh doanh và truyền thông đa phương tiện, các sản phẩm tivi cỡ lớn, robot, thiết bị tự động trong công nghiệp, máy in bán hàng, máy tính tiền, máy tính xách tay, vi mạch, cấu hình LCD và những sản phẩm cấu hình liên đới khác. Công ty này cũng đã sản xuất dòng sản phẩm đồng hồ Seiko từ khi thành lập và là một trong ba công ty cốt lõi của Seiko Group, đặt trụ sở tại tỉnh Nagano, Nhật Bản, với vô số các nhánh công ty toàn cầu.

Công nghệ 3LCD được phát triển và cải tiến bởi công ty hình ảnh Epson của Nhật Bản vào những năm 1980 và lần đầu tiên được cấp phép sử dụng cho máy chiếu vào năm 1988. Vào tháng 1 năm 1989, *Epson *đã ra mắt *máy chiếu 3LCD* đầu tiên, VPJ-700.


Mặc dù Epson vẫn sở hữu công nghệ 3LCD, nhưng nó được bán bởi một tổ chức liên kết được đặt tên đơn giản theo công nghệ: " 3LCD ". Tổ chức này là một tập đoàn gồm các nhà sản xuất *máy chiếu* đã cấp phép công nghệ 3LCD được sử dụng trong các sản phẩm của họ. Đến nay, khoảng 40 thương hiệu máy chiếu khác nhau gồm những tên tuổi lớn trên thị trường máy chếu như : *Panasonic*, *Sony*, *Hitachi*, *Maxell*, *NEC*, *Vertex* trên toàn thế giới đã áp dụng công nghệ 3LCD.

        2. *Máy chiếu epson giá bao nhiêu* ?


Mức giá của máy chiếu epson hiện nay tương đối hợp lý khi bạn quyết định mua một chiếc máy chiếu, các model epson đa dạng mẫu mã, so với máy cùng cấu hình của hãng khác thì sẽ thấp hơn. Lợi thế về giá thành đã góp một phần không nhỏ vào doanh thu trong các năm hiện tại và đưa Epson lên hàng tiếng tăm đắt giá cả được tin dùng bên trên toàn thế giới. Hiện 1 số model *máy chiếu Epson* đang được đại đa số khách hàng tin dùng ở Việt Nam phải kể đến các model

*- Máy chiếu epson EB-S41* ( Tặng màn chiếu treo tường 100 inch + giá treo máy chiếu 60cm ) *Giá : 8.800.000Đ*


Cường độ chiếu sáng : 3.300 Ansi Lumens.
Độ phân giải: 800 x 600 (XGA).
Độ tương phản: 15.000:1
Bóng Đèn : 10.000h
Kết nối : HDMI, VGA, Video
Bảo hành : 24 Tháng, Bóng đèn 12 tháng hoặc 1000h
- Máy chiếu Epson EB-X05 -  ( Tặng màn chiếu treo tường 100 inch + giá treo máy chiếu 60cm ) *Giá : 10.450.000Đ*


Công nghệ trình chiếu : 3 tấm kính LCD
Cường độ chiếu sáng : 3.300 Ansi Lumens.
Độ phân giải: 1024 x 768 (XGA).
Độ tương phản: 15.000:1
Bóng Đèn : 10.000h
Kết nối : HDMI, VGA, Video
Bảo hành : 24 Tháng, bóng đèn 12 tháng hoặc 1000h
- *Máy chiếu Epson EB-X400*


Công nghệ trình chiếu : 3 tấm kính LCD
Cường độ chiếu sáng : 3.300 Ansi Lumens.
Độ phân giải: 1024 x 768 (XGA).
Độ tương phản: 15.000:1
Bóng Đèn : 10.000h
Kết nối : HDMI, VGA, Video
Bảo hành : 24 Tháng, bóng đèn 12 tháng hoặc 1000h
- *Máy chiếu Epson EB-X41*


Công nghệ trình chiếu : 3 tấm kính LCD
Cường độ chiếu sáng : 3.600 Ansi Lumens.
Độ phân giải: 1024 x 768 (XGA).
Độ tương phản: 15.000:1
Bóng Đèn : 10.000h
Kết nối : HDMI, VGA, Video
Bảo hành : 24 Tháng, bóng đèn 12 tháng hoặc 1000h
- *Máy chiếu Epson EB-W39*


Công nghệ trình chiếu : 3 tấm kính LCD
Cường độ chiếu sáng : 3.600 Ansi Lumens.
Độ phân giải: 1280 x 800 (WXGA).
Độ tương phản: 15.000:1
Bóng Đèn : 10.000h
Kết nối : HDMI, VGA, Video
Bảo hành : 24 Tháng, bóng đèn 12 tháng hoặc 1000h
- Và còn nhiều model máy chiếu Epson khác đang được chúng tôi phân phối chính hãng tại TPHCM

-  Tham khảo thêm một số hãng máy chiếu chính hãng đang được phân phối tại công ty chúng tôi


Máy chiếu Sony
Máy chiếu Panasonic
Máy Chiếu Maxell
Máy chiếu Infocus
Máy chiếu Optoma


----------

